# Looking for a Super Tuscan recipe



## fly223 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello folks, 

My Uncle and I have been making wine for the past 10 years or so. This year we will be making our merlot, cab grape blend. We were also thinking about making a Super Tuscan. 

Would any of you care to share a recipe? I was thinking of blending the following grapes Sangiovese, Cab. S. Merlot, and Syrah. I would also like to add that we press our own grapes instead of purchasing the juice. 

Thanks in advance, 
Joe


----------



## salcoco (Jun 12, 2014)

I would ferment the Sangiovese and Cabernet Sauvignon separately and then blend based on bench trial tastings.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2014)

I simply ferment them together. This combo has done well for me..

80% San Gio 
10% Petit Sarah
10% Merlot

I find that san gio can be a little light in color for my tastes. The Petit Sarah and Merlot really help color and also bring a lot to the table in the way of flavor.


----------



## fly223 (Jun 12, 2014)

Great, thanks for the reply's folks.


----------

